# MTD TroyBilt weed eater



## PaulJ (Jul 10, 2009)

Does anyone know the routing for the fuel lines. 
One line goes from the filter to the engine,engine to primer, prime to tank.
Is the primer suppose to pressurize the tank, mine is and the bulb will not pop back out after 3-4 pumps? The hoses broke and I am not sure which way to hook them. This thing is only a year old and I am ready to wrap it around a tree.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

The primer does not pressurize the fuel tank, it's purpose is to circulate fuel from the tank, to the carburetor, and then back to the fuel tank. A plugged fuel filter in the fuel tank or the filter screen in the carburetor can cause the problem you describe, or any restriction within the carburetor preventing fuel to flow through it.


----------



## PaulJ (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks 30 year. I will check it out tomorrow.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=2003831&postcount=3


----------

